# WinTV Nova und xawtv

## devex

hi!

ich versuch bereits seit gestern meine WinTV Nova unter linux zum laufen zu bekommen.

immer wenn ich xawtv starten will bekomm ich folgende meldung:

```

This is xawtv-3.80, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.19-gentoo-r10)

can't open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l2: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

no video grabber device available

```

den video4linux und den i2c kram hab ich mal als module und mal direkt in den kernel gebaut aber nichts von beiden hat funktioniert.

wenn ich bttv als modul im kernel hab bekomm ich folgende meldung wenn ich modprobe bttv eintip:

```

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: insmod bttv failed

```

und bei dmesg folgendes:

```

bttv: driver version 0.7.91 loaded

bttv: using 2 buffers with 2080k (4160k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M1647 Northbridge [MAGiK 1 / MobileMAGiK 1]

```

ich hab bereits alle threads im forum durchgearbeitet aber nichts hat geholfen.

bitte helft einem linux newbie :,-(

----------

## Henning

Hallo,

wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist die WinTV Nova eine DVB Karte. Da wirst du mit dem bttv Treiber kein Glück haben.

Es wird ein DVB Treiber benötigt. Schau mal unter linuxtv.org ob deine Karte überhaupt unterstützt wird.

Ich glaub nämlich nicht, da die 'Schmalspurausführung' gegenüber der Nexus keine Mpeg Decoder hat.

Als 2 Karte sollte sie aber funktionieren.

Im übrigen versuche ich gerade den VDR per selbst erstellter ebuilds zum Laufen zu bringen (mit einer Siemens DVB-S 1.3).

Kann aber noch etwas dauern bis das ganze läuft.

Gruß Henning

----------

## devex

ah danke!

also laut linuxtv.org wird die karte von deren DVB treibern unterstützt.

http://www.linuxtv.org/developer/dvbapi.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The following hardware is supported by the Linux DVB API:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

mal schauen obs hinhaut...

----------

## devex

so ich hab mir jetzt mal die DVB treiber von linuxtv.org runtergeladen und installiert.

wenn ich jetzt lsmod eingeb bekomm ich folgendes:

```

dvb-ttpci             333136   0 (unused)

ves1820                 4220   0

grundig_29504-491       4032   0

grundig_29504-401       4264   0

alps_tdlb7              4492   0

alps_tdmb7              4292   0

alps_bsrv2              4408   0

alps_bsru6              6388   1

dvb-core               42692   4 [dvb-ttpci ves1820 grundig_29504-491 grundig_29504-401 alps_tdlb7 alps_tdmb7 alps_bsrv2 alps_bsru6]

videodev                6464   0 [dvb-ttpci]

NVdriver             1066976  10

```

und in /dev/dvb/ sind jetzt auch mehrere einträge.

und wenn ich das scan programm das bei den DVB treibern dabei ist starte,  findet er einige sender.

auch wenn ich

./szap -r zdf aufruf folgendes:

```

zapping to 'ZDF':

sat 0, frequency = 11954 MHz H, symbolrate 27500000, vpid = 0x006e, apid = 0x0078

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

status 1f | signal b538 | snr b1d8 | ber 0000ff00 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal b3c4 | snr b220 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

....

```

sieht für mich so aus als würde er ein signal bekommen, nur wie kann ich jetzt die sender anschauen?

wenn ich xawtv -c /dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0, dvr0, frontend0 oder net0 aufrufen will startet xawtv nicht

----------

## devex

juhu ich habs jetzt zum laufen bekommen!

man muß einfach mit ./szap -r NAMEDESSENDERS den gewünschten sender aufrufen und dann kann man mit cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 | ts2ps 0x65 0x66 | mplayer -cache 2048  -

das gewählte programm anschauen.

wichtig ist das ./szap zusammen mit cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 | ts2ps 0x65 0x66 | mplayer -cache -

läuft damit es funktioniert.

hier noch ein screenshot

http://files.treax.net/linux_wintv_nova.jpg

----------

## Henning

Na das ging ja fix,

als ich vor gut einem Jahr das erste Mal damit beschäftigt habe hat das noch Tage gedauert ...

Schau dir doch mal das VDR (VideoDiskRecorder) Projekt von Klaus Schmiedinger an.

Ganz brauchbare Einstiegsdoku findest du unter linvdr.org.

Ansonsten gibt es unter vdrportal.de noch ne Menge Info's scripte usw.

Leider sind die Scripte für SuSE gemacht und es herrscht kein großes Interesse daran, das ganze Gentoo konform mit ebuilds zum laufen zu bringen. Schade eigentlich.

Das tut der erstklassigen Qualität des digitalen VideoRecorders aber keinen Abbruch.

Gruß Henning

----------

## lorschy

tolll das ploede scan programm logt nicht in eine datei wie oder bessergesagt woher kann ich ne channel config datei bekommen???

```
 bash-2.05b# ./scan > ~/.szap/channels.conf
```

is doch richtig oder nicht??

----------

## lorschy

koennte mir einer der ne DVBs oder ne NOVA hat mal seine channels.conf schicken?? meine scanversuche habe ich jetz zwar geloggt bekommen aber der produziert schreinbar keine richtigen werte, denn szap kann den channel nicht fixieren. ich habe von jmd eine kleine channels.conf bekommen und die werte darin gehen, aber da is zb kein Premiere drinn   :Sad:   :Sad: 

und btw., wie kann ich den DGA modus im X einschalten???

----------

## morck

wenn du dir DVB per cvs saugst ... ist da keine channels.conf drin?

----------

